# Are these timber rattlers ????? I dont know



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Apparantly a hunting camp in La, bunch of kiddos and dads out cleaning up for hunting season and they started weedeating around some stands, next thing you know out comes these snakes...Timber Rattler ??? if so are they not protected ??

here is a cut and paste from the email

Maybe a little early to plant??? 
I found about a 5 ft shed at the back door of my camp house a week ago. 
My brother-in-law David sent me these pictures of what they killed under the front steps of their hunting club stands! His club is on the Ghourley Road in Lasalle Parish. I have heard of two tales in my life of people encountering a hoard of snakes like this but I have never seen anything like this! He said one of the members was weed-eating around the steps when the first large one came out. He got his gun and shot it. Then another guy killed another one of the big ones. Then some of the little ones started coming out. They started killing them with a hoe. They finally poured some gas around the steps and ran the rest of them out and you can see in the pictures how many they wound up killing.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

did ya eat'em?



BAM


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

That's what they were, man I know where this is going. rs


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh No...Here We Go! Hang On......


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

I did not post em to start nothing, even though I knew it probably would, everybody has to have their own opinion though no biggie......... if your kids were out and about and these things started coming out of no-where how would you react I guess thats the ? you gotta ask.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

canebrake rattlesnakes.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Get'em MC!!*

Beat them down MC!!! I read the other post and thought everyone took it a little hard on MC. Here's my story: 9/1 went to Del Rio and mowed some senderos all week til the buds showed up Thurs. At one stand I pushed a mesquite bush over with the front end loader. Looked down to put tractor in reverse and under the foot grading I saw him moving. Big rattlesnake! I was grinding gears, trying to move the tractor and jump off at same time. He was pretty docile when I got the tractor backed up and really didn't bother him while I took photos. Let him go and I have not heard the end of it. Guys at work and the guys on the trip whinning about not killing it. Here are pics:


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I swear on my honor, to do my duty, to God and my country....if those came out from under the steps of my deer trailer..I would kill them. I might not put it on the internet though.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

he blends in well. Probably would have never noticed if he wasn't moving.


----------



## Guppie (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, that's a bunch of snakes. Yes, those are timber, or canebrake rattlesnakes. Protected as a threatened species in Texas by TPWD (although no Federal protection under the Endangered Species Act), don't think they are protected in Louisiana.

Guppie


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

them there looks like timber rattlers, protected from what I understand.
I guess they were not protected well enough, someone got the ax on them.
Can't blame ya fer killen them (being right at camp and all), not sure I would post the pics though.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Who cares!!!! they are dead now, thats all that matters.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

he didn't kill'em. Someone else did he just passed on the info.

Snakes, taste like, well snake


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

I just got them in an email that has started it's journey around the world... I have been told they are not protected in La...


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

OMG!!!! 

Somebody's in TROOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUBLE


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Who has the popcorn ready for MC? lol


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

*http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/species/timberrattlesnake/*



*Timber Rattlesnake (Crotalus horridus)*

Other Names Canebrake Rattlesnake Texas Status Threatened Description Timber rattlesnakes have wide heads and narrow necks-a typical distinction of all venomous snakes except coral snakes _(Micrurus fulvius)_. Timber rattlers are the second largest venomous snake in Texas and third largest in the United States. Adult timber rattlesnakes reach a length of 36 to 40 inches (91 to 101 cm), and weigh 1.3 to 2 pounds (0.58 to 0.9 kg). They have a heavy, light yellow, gray or greenish-white body with a rust-colored strip along the length of their bac and a black tail is tipped with rattles. Timber rattlesnakes have yellow eyes with elliptical or cat-like pupils. Twenty to 29 dark, V-shaped crossbars with jagged edges form a distinctive pattern across their back. Life History Rabbits, squirrels, rats, mice and occasionally birds, other snakes, lizards, and frogs are the timber rattlesnake's prey. Coyotes, bobcats, skunks, foxes, hawks and owls, and snake-eating snakes such as king snakes, indigo snakes and cottonmouths feed on timber rattlesnakes. Sexual maturity is reached at three years for males and up to four years for females. Mating season is in early spring; only once every two to three years for females.

Timber rattlers, like other pit vipers, do not lay eggs. Instead the eggs are kept inside the female's body until they are ready to "hatch." The egg have an estimated incubation time of six months. Litters consist of between five and 20 young, which are 10 to 17 inches long (25 to 43 cm). Young may remain near their mother for seven to ten days after birth, but no parental care is provided. Timber rattlesnakes live up to ten years.

Although diurnal (active during the day) during spring and fall, timber rattlesnakes become nocturnal (active at night) during the oppressive heat of the summer. They will coil beside a fallen tree or log and wait for their quick-moving prey to pass. Pit vipers can develop an appetite for certain prey-some spend their lives eating only birds or chipmunks while others will eat a variety of foods. Their interest and appetite seems to be shaped by killing a particular prey early in life.

Highly venomous, timber rattlesnakes are sometimes slow to defend themselves and rely on their ability to blend into their surroundings to avoid confrontation. They seek to escape rather than risking danger and will remain silent, and if possible, will hide before revealing their position to a predator. Despite their large size and reputation, they are difficult to provoke into rattling or biting. Still, it does happen. It is best not to take any chances with such a potentially deadly snake. If one is bitten, seek immediate medical attention.

According to popular belief, one can tell the age of a rattlesnake by the number of rattles present at the end of its tail. A baby rattlesnake is born with the first segment of its rattle, called a "button". As the snake grows (and with each molting of its outer skin) an additional segment is added to its rattle. Younger snakes shed more often than older snakes, but on average, free-ranging snakes may molt three to six times a year. Another clue to a snake's age is its color: timber rattlers darken as they age, and the darkest are old males. The scientific name, Crotalus horridus, is formed from two Latin words: crotalum, meaning "bell or rattle," and horridus, for "dreadful"-which makes reference to its venom. Habitat Timber rattlesnakes prefer moist lowland forests and hilly woodlands or thickets near permanent water sources such as rivers, lakes, ponds, streams and swamps where tree stumps, logs and branches provide refuge. Distribution Timber rattlesnakes are found in upland woods and rocky ridges in the eastern United States; the eastern third of Texas. Other Although many timber rattlers meet their deaths at the hands of people or by automobiles, the fastest way to kill timber rattlesnake populations is by destroying or altering the places they need to hunt, hibernate and live. Today, *every state inhabited by timber rattlesnakes has laws protecting the species,* including Texas. In Texas, it is listed as a threatened species. This means that people cannot take, transport, have in their possession or sell timber rattlesnakes.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

TXFPCOACH said:


> *http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/species/timberrattlesnake/*
> 
> *Timber Rattlesnake (Crotalus horridus)*
> 
> ...


hey, I am just the messenger here , I just recieved an email with a story. that info on the snakes is nice though, looks like these hoarded up under a stand and had babies, they must have been new born because from the above they only hang out with the parents for 10 or so days and then off they go.... still though, if you and your kids were out getting ready for season and 20 or so rattle snakes appear what would you do ??? not saying it was right or wrong, but what would you do.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

kill those MF'rs.........


----------



## tommyswt (Sep 16, 2009)

i would have killed them too, it made a good picture


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

*Timber Ratttlesnake not Listed in Louisiana!*

*REPTILES*Chelonia mydasGREEN SEA TURTLEG3SZNT/ETT,EEretmochelys imbricataHAWKSBILL SEA TURTLEG3SZNEEELepidochelys kempiiKEMP'S RIDLEY SEA TURTLEG1SZNEEEDermochelys coriaceaLEATHERBACK SEA TURTLEG2SZNEEECaretta carettaLOGGERHEAD SEA TURTLEG3S1TTTMacroclemys temminckiiALLIGATOR SNAPPING TURTLEG3G4S3Graptemys oculiferaRINGED MAP TURTLEG2S2TTTGraptemys gibbonsiPASCAGOULA MAP TURTLEG3G4S3Malaclemys terrapinDIAMONDBACK TERRAPING4S2Terrapene ornataORNATE BOX TURTLEG5S1Sternotherus minorSTRIPENECK MUSK TURTLEG5S1Gopherus polyphemusGOPHER TORTOISEG3S1TT(PS:LT)Ophisaurus ventralisEASTERN GLASS LIZARDG5S3Eumeces septentrionalisSOUTHERN PRAIRIE SKINKG5S1Carphophis amoenus vermisWESTERN WORM SNAKEG5S1Farancia erytrogrammaRAINBOW SNAKEG4S2Lampropeltis calligaster rhombomaculataMOLE KINGSNAKEG5T5S1S2Pituophis melanoleucus PINE SNAKEG4S3 (PS)Pituophis melanoleucus lodingiBLACK PINE SNAKEG4T3S1CCPituophis ruthveniLOUISIANA PINE SNAKEG3QS2S3CCRhadinaea flavilataPINE WOODS SNAKEG4S1 Micrurus fulvius HARLEQUIN CORAL SNAKEG5T5S2 Crotalus adamanteusEASTERN DIAMONDBACK RATTLESNAKEG4S1 *BIRDS**REPTILES*Chelonia mydasGREEN SEA TURTLEG3SZNT/ETT,EEretmochelys imbricataHAWKSBILL SEA TURTLEG3SZNEEELepidochelys kempiiKEMP'S RIDLEY SEA TURTLEG1SZNEEEDermochelys coriaceaLEATHERBACK SEA TURTLEG2SZNEEECaretta carettaLOGGERHEAD SEA TURTLEG3S1TTTMacroclemys temminckiiALLIGATOR SNAPPING TURTLEG3G4S3Graptemys oculiferaRINGED MAP TURTLEG2S2TTTGraptemys gibbonsiPASCAGOULA MAP TURTLEG3G4S3Malaclemys terrapinDIAMONDBACK TERRAPING4S2Terrapene ornataORNATE BOX TURTLEG5S1Sternotherus minorSTRIPENECK MUSK TURTLEG5S1Gopherus polyphemusGOPHER TORTOISEG3S1TT(PS:LT)Ophisaurus ventralisEASTERN GLASS LIZARDG5S3Eumeces septentrionalisSOUTHERN PRAIRIE SKINKG5S1Carphophis amoenus vermisWESTERN WORM SNAKEG5S1Farancia erytrogrammaRAINBOW SNAKEG4S2Lampropeltis calligaster rhombomaculataMOLE KINGSNAKEG5T5S1S2Pituophis melanoleucus PINE SNAKEG4S3 (PS)Pituophis melanoleucus lodingiBLACK PINE SNAKEG4T3S1CCPituophis ruthveniLOUISIANA PINE SNAKEG3QS2S3CCRhadinaea flavilataPINE WOODS SNAKEG4S1 Micrurus fulvius HARLEQUIN CORAL SNAKEG5T5S2 Crotalus adamanteusEASTERN DIAMONDBACK RATTLESNAKEG4S1 *BIRDS*http://www.wlf.louisiana.gov/experience/naturalheritage/rareanimals/animalsofconservationconcern.cfm

Scroll down to Reptiles!


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

Sorry when I attached the link, everything showed up. You can look up a species listing on the Louisiana Department of Wildlife and Fisheries website....


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

regulator said:


> hey, I am just the messenger here , I just recieved an email with a story. that info on the snakes is nice though, looks like these hoarded up under a stand and had babies, they must have been new born because from the above they only hang out with the parents for 10 or so days and then off they go.... still though, if you and your kids were out getting ready for season and 20 or so rattle snakes appear what would you do ??? not saying it was right or wrong, but what would you do.


30 snakes in 10 sq ft? They don't seem too endangered to me. I was only pointing it out to stop all the guessing. They'd be making a new house in the boot I ran out of when the first one came out


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

I dont see any other outcome for these snakes. They made the wrong place their home. If i see one while im out in the woods i will let it slide on by. But if one comes into my yard with my dog or if children are around they are dead if they are poisonous. I love snakes and think they are great animals, but when ones health is jeopardized by any animal it must go. Those snakes would put a hunting trip to an end quickly by accidentally stepping on one of those boogers.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

They look like timber rattlers.........I know they are protected in allot of states but I dont think they are here.


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

TXFPCOACH said:


> Highly venomous, timber rattlesnakes are sometimes slow to defend themselves and rely on their ability to blend into their surroundings to avoid confrontation. They seek to escape rather than risking danger and will remain silent, and if possible, will hide before revealing their position to a predator. Despite their large size and reputation, they are difficult to provoke into rattling or biting.


SCARY! :biggrin:


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

At least it was coonarses that killed them, can you say timber rattler gumbo.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Not really coonarses in Lasalle Parish, lol thats *******/hillbilly country.


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

Hmmm.....no reply from MC. Snakes must have skeered him. JK MC. Don't taze me bro.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I call all folks from La. coonarses. I didn't know there was any difference.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

DEG said:


> Hmmm.....no reply from MC. Snakes must have skeered him. JK MC. Don't taze me bro.


 MC i would bet is done with the snake treads. Usually he would have bit by now.......did yall make him mad killin all the snakes

St. Patrick:clover:


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

huntinguy said:


> Not really coonarses in Lasalle Parish, lol thats *******/hillbilly country.





gordaflatsstalker said:


> I call all folks from La. coonarses. I didn't know there was any difference.


*Big Difference!*

I was on a deer lease many moons ago with some of them there *******/hillbilly people and they are definitely different than them coonarses you talk about. Never saw anything like it to this day. Our first work day, a couple of them showed up in bluejean overalls, no under shirt, some kind of cowboy hat that I've never seen sold in any store or magazine even to this day and *NO* shoes of anykind. Barefooted in the piney woods in mid-summer. Blew my mind. Now I know there is a lot of stories about us coonarses too and we both might be a bubble off, but ain't we all. Us coonarses don't think lesser by any stretch of the imagination of them *******/hillbillies, but there is a difference.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

_"Mating season is in early spring; only once every two to three years for females. "_

Sounds kinda like my ex-wife...


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Why would *any state* protect any poisonous snake?


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

MORE MC bait..............


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Who cares what they are! They're dead aren't they?


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Dang it!!! I zipped right through all the responses searching for MC’s response and nothing.


----------



## mud minnow n switch blade (Mar 17, 2009)

I JUST RECIEVED AN EMAIL WITH THESE SAME PICS SAYING THE SNAKES WERE FROM ALABAMA


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

A few of those would have made great belts or skin mounts.... not to mention a full body striking mount....


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

Popcorn anyone ?


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Looks to me like you just pissssed off MC at least 34 times!!!


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Geeze...Enough snakes to make a nice belt, belt buckle cover, hat band trim, boot laces, watch band cover,steering wheel cover and a host of other little trinkets...:dance:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I won't kill them and don't trash talk people who do. They are a beautiful snake though.


----------



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

I have seen a lot of those around when I'm working. I refer to them as swamp rattlers. Nice pictures.


----------



## Mako$Money (Aug 28, 2009)

Popcorn and beer please! and one thing diff. from me and this guy, if I woulduh been doing the hack'n you wouldn't see anything over about an inch long in the pic.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Clear-cut case>>>Self Defense.....WW


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Man the skin off one of the small ones would make a killer pen.


----------

